# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Αθηνά [Athina, Rafiah]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Αθηνά*

Πως και δεν εχουμε ανοιξει θεμα ακομη για ενα τοσο σπουδαιο πλοιο. το  *Αθηνά*. Εξαιρετικη ιστορια, πολλα στοιχεια για το πλοιο αλλα επισης και πολλα λαθη (λογω του τελους του) που εχουν δημιουργησει πολλες παρεξηγησεις. Διαβαζοντας μερικα απο αυτα τα αρθρα σε ελληνικες ιστοσελιδες, μενει κανεις καταπληκτος με τα λαθη που λεγονται και με το πως υποτιθεμενοι "ειδικοι" εχουν μπλεξει τοσα πλοια και εχουν κανει μια πραγματικη σαλατα...

Ιδου ποια πλοια εχουν μπερδεψει

1.    Το *Αθηνά* της Νεας Ελληνικης Ακτομπλοιας του John McDowall και του Barbour.

2.    Το *Αθηνά Σ*. του Στοφορου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59859 και της Ατμοπλοιας Παρνασσιδος (και μετα της Ατμοπλοιας Παγασητικου  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ena#post252355) που μαλιστα εχει πραγματικα μπλεχτει απο του Ισραηλινους που το παρουσιαζουν σαν το ... πλοιο μας (ιδε εδω http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html οπου γραφεται το εξης λανθασμενο



> _Rafiah,_ Registered name: *ΑΘΗΝΑ Athina* Ex-*Panaghia* Ex-*Joyeuse*, Nickname: Jena, was built 1893, in Piraeus by McDowall & Barbour (G T Soley & Company of Greenock. Owner Hellenic Steam Navigation Co. (J. McDowall & Barbour, managers))


3.    Το υπερωκεανειο *Αθήναι* της Υπερωκεανειου Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=112 που χαθηκε στον Ατλαντικο κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου

4.    Το θαυμασιο πλοιο *Αθήναι* του Ριγγα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94300

5.     Το επισης ωραιο πλοιο *Αθήναι* του Πανταλεοντος για το οποιον εχουμε πολυ λιγα πραγματα εδω και θα ανεβασουμε περισσοτερα σε λιγο σε καινουριο θεμα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...14&postcount=1

6.    Το *Athena* της Deutsche Levante  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=41 που εκανε ταξιδια στην Ανατολικη Μεσογειο.



Το πλοιο *Αθηνά* ναυπηγηθηκε στην Ελλαδα, μαλλον στον Πειραια, στα μηχανουργεια του John McDowall το 1893. Μαλιστα, στο αρθρο απο το Ημερολογιο του Σκωκου του 1895, υπηρχει μεγαλη αναφορα για το πλοιο (πλοιο ταχυτητος 13 μιλλιων την ωρα με τριπλη εκτονωση και 455 τοννους). 

Ιδου λοιπον τι λεει το Miramar. 




> IDNo:     5600469     Year:     1893
> Name:     *ATHENA*     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     GRC     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     455     Link:     
> DWT:         Yard No:     
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     49.4     Country of build:     
> Beam:     7.2     Builder:     MacDowall Barbour
> ...



Και παρα κατω το αρθρο του _Ημερολογιου του Σκωκου_. 

McDowall 1895 p1.jpgMcDowall 1895 p2.jpgMcDowall 1895 p3.jpg



Το πλοιο δεν ηταν και πολυ μεγαλο, μονο 49,4 μετρα με 7,2 μετρα πλατος. Ανηκε φυσικα στη Ατμοπλοια  McDowall & Barbour.

Στο  http://users.xplornet.com/~shipping/ShipsA2.htm  διδονται και αυτα τα στοιχεια




> _ATHENA_ - 1903-1909
> Master:  Captain J. Svoronos
> Rigging:  steel single screw steamer; 2 decks & Spar Deck
> Tonnage:  455 tons gross and 172 tons net
> Dimensions:  162 feet long, 23.6 foot beam and holds 14 feet deep; Forecastle 30 feet long
> Construction:  1893 in Piraeus
> Propulsion:  triple expansion engine with 3 cylinders of 14, 22 & 37 1/2 inches diameter; stroke 30 inches; 77 nominal horsepower; engine by McDowall & Barbour in Piraeus
> Owners:  Hellenic Steam Navigation Co. (J. McDowall & Barbour, managers)
> Port of registry:  Piraeus


Το πλοιο παρεμεινε με την εταιρεια του Τζων για πολλα χρονια. 

1901
McDowall 1901.jpg

Καποια απο αυτα τα δρομολογια στις 4 Μαιου 1902 και 19 Οκτωβριου 1910 θα επρεπε να ειχαν γινει απο το *Αθηνά*.

M.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Να και που στις 27 Ιανουαριου 1914 το *Αθηνά* πηγαινε στην Χιο, Σμυρνη και Μυτιληνη, αλλα οχι μονο! Συνεχιζε στα Δαρδανελλια, την Κωνσταντινουπολη και τον Πυργο και Βαρνα Βουλγαριας! 

19140127 Athena.jpg

Πολυ παραξενο πλοιο ομως μια και προ καιρου εγραφα (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=282) οτι την ιδια εποχη (19 Ιουνιου 1914) εκανε και ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο!!!




> Επι τελους βρηκαμε διαφημιση του *ΑΘΗΝΑ* του McDowall & Barbour στις 19 Ιουνιου 1914!
> 
> 19140619 McDowall.jpg
> 
> Πηγαινε Αιγινα, Μεθανα, Πορο, Υδρα, Σπετσες, Πορτο Χελι, Λεωνιδιο, Παραλια Αστρους και Ναυπλιο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97231


Πως ηταν το πλοιο τοτε; 

Εχουμε μονο μια φωτογραφια και αυτη ειναι απο τα ταξιδια του στον Αργοσαρωνικο! Προερχεται απο την ιστοσελιδα του Βασιλη Κουτουζη http://www.koutouzis.gr/ploia.htm και παρουσιαζει το πλοιο το 1905 ...

Athena.jpg

Athena1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1918 η 1919 το πλοιο αλλαξε πλοιοκτητη και περασε στην _Ελληνικη Εταιρεια Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων του Παληου._ 

Ιδου εφημεριδες της 29ης Μαιου, 9ης και 28ης Αυγουστου 1920 που το παρουσιαζουν να κανει το κλασικο δρομολογιο για Χιο, Σμυρνη, Σαμο, Δωδεκανησα και Μακρη, που τοτε ειχε ενα πολυ μεγαλο ελληνικο πληθυσμο.

19200529f Athina.jpg19200809 Pelops Kriti Athina.jpg19200828 Kriti Athina.jpg

Το 1925 το πλοιο πουληθηκε στην _Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια των αδελφων Χατζηκωνσταντη_ και μπηκε σε διαφορα δρομολογια, κυριως στον Κορινθιακο και το Ιονιο. Η εταιρεια Χατζηκωνσταντη ειχε μικρα πλοια. Κατα τον Τζαμτζη, αυτα ηταν το *Αθηνα, Κωνσταντινος, Δαναη, Αιων, Γεωργιος, Εσπερος* και το μικρο *Πατρις* (πρωην γαλλικη θαλαμηγος) που χαθηκε σε τραγικη συγκρουση με το πρωτο πλοιο *Μοσχανθη* εξω απο την νησο του Πατροκλου το 1927.

Φαινεται οτι το *Αθηνα* βγηκε σε εφεδρεια το 1935, παρ οτι εμεινε επισημα στα χερια της εταιρειας αυτης μεχρι τον Μαρτιο του 1939. Η συνεχεια ειναι περιπετειωδης....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1939 το *Αθηνα* ηταν ηδη δεμενο τρια−τεσσερα χρονια και ηταν 46 ετων. Αν πιστεψουμε τις πληροφορειες του http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html το πλοιο ειχε την εξης παραξενη ιστορια...




> Between 1935 and 1939, *MV ΑΘΗΝΑ Athinai* had been laid up in Pireaus, but was finally removed as an obstruction to shipping. In 1939, she sank, while in tow outside the harbour, from unrepaired leaks.
> 
> In 1939, *MV ΑΘΗΝΑ Athinai* was acquired, while under water, for scrap, by _Emmanuel Dimitrios (Konstandi) Stefani_, who, in turn, sold her to _Georgios T. Fatsis & Co._ for 40 million drachmae. She was sold, after installation of the Deutz Diesel engine, to the _Caribbean Atlantic Ship Corporation_ of Panama, for 700 gold sovereigns.
> 
> In September, 1946, *MV ΑΘΗΝΑ Athinai* was purchased by Mossad Aliyah Bet. Because of delays in arranging the finances, seller and buyer agreed to move the vessel from Piraeus to a protected bay in the island of Sapienza (NB of this author: Small Greek island close to Methoni), out of reach of the Greek and British authorities. The purchase was concluded in mid-October.


Η συνεχεια ειναι γνωστη σε οσους εχουν διαβασει για τα πλοια που εφεραν Εβραιους μεταναστες στην Παλιαστινη... Το πλοιο πηρε την ιδια οδο οπως και αλλα παμπαλαια ελληνικα πλοια, οπως το *Καφηρευς*, το *Αργολικος*, το δευτερο *Μοσχανθη*, το *Ευστρατιος,* κλπ

Το πλοιο *Αθηνα* αγορασθηκε βασικα απο την _Haganah_ και προετοιμασθηκε για το ταξιδι στην Παλαιστινη. Ο Paul Silverstone γραφει http://www.paulsilverstone.com/immig.../i%3E&rowno=32 




> Ship Number 120: *Rafiah*
> Departed Bakar, Yugoslavia 25 Sep 1946, arrived (5 Dec 1946)
> Gross tonnage/Year built: 273/1898 (NB: This author; this date is incorrect)
> 785 passengers
> Wrecked on Syrna Island in the Aegean in extremely bad weather. Reported the refugees were to be transferred to the *Lochita* (#119) at sea. Eight were lost, including three children. Survivors were rescued by the British minesweeper *Providence* and the Greek destroyer *Themistocles*, and taken to Cyprus. Women and children taken to Palestine in Feb 1947. Name: A strategic area near Gaza fought over during the war for independence.


 
Κοιταξτε επισης εδω http://paulsilverstone.com/immigrati.../shiplist2.php


Eπισης

_3/10/1946_

19461003 Jews in Cyprus.jpg

_23/11/1946_

19461123 San Demetrio.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και παλι απο την ιστοσελιδα http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html εχουμε την εξης γενικη ιδεα




> On October 25, 1946, *Rafiah Athinai* ran aground at the entrance to the Levkas Canal. She was refloated, and sailed to Patras.
> 
> On October 26, 1946, *Rafiah Athinai* sailed from Patras, but was late for her rendez-vous with *Lohita*. On board were eight Greek crew members.
> 
> On November 26, 1946, *Rafiah Athinai* sailed from Bakar, Yugoslavia, in the dead of winter, in weather conditions and rough seas that made it impossible to depart. 785 passengers boarded at Bakar. Edmund Rosianu cites *Rafiah* sailing from Trieste. She charted a two-week voyage south through the Greek Isles in an attempt to evade the British, through the Strait of Otranto and into the Ionian Sea.
> 
> On December 6, 1946, *Rafiah Athinai* called on Astypalea (Σημ γραφοντος: φυσικα αυτο ειναι γεωγραφικα αδυνατο)
> 
> On December 7, 1946, *Rafiah Athinai* rounded the southern tip of Peloponese, to the north of Crete, and arrived off Syrna Island in the Dodecanese, where she was scheduled to meet a boat that would take off some of the ship's foreign crew. A. Lichowsky cited *Rafiah Athinai'sGavriella* destination was Kamila Island, just north of the tip of Crete, where she was to meet up with .
> ...


Εχουμε αρκετα αποκομματα απο τις εφημεριδες της εποχης. Μονο μια ελληνικη εφημεριδα καταλαβε οτι το πλοιο ηταν ελληνικο αρχικα και το ανεφερε!!!

*10/12/1946*
19461210 Athina Syrna.jpg

19461210 Rafiah.jpg

19461210 Rafiah2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες ελληνικες εφημεριδες

*11/12/1946

*19461211 Athena1.jpg
19461211 Athena2.jpg


19461211 Syrna1.jpg
19461211 Syrna2.jpg

Strna1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες ελληνικες εφημεριδες

*11/12/1946
*19461217 Athena.jpg
*
22/12/1946
*19461222 Syrna.jpg

Πρεπει να διαβασουμε και το αρθρο για το αντιτορπιλλικο  *Providence*  που δινει διαφορετικα στοιχεια και λαθος αναφορα στο πλοιο...
http://www.britains-smallwars.com/Pa...rovidence.html

Επισης εδω σκιτσο του Providence εξω απο την Συρνα Providence off Syrna
Providence off Syrna.jpg
http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...626baebd86.jpg

Και αρθρο απο τους  Times του Λονδινου
Syrna Times.jpg
http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...36c9dc977.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και δυο αρθρα για το Αθηνα που αναφερονται εδω  http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html

pre_Rafiah_en_Page_1.jpgpre_Rafiah_en_Page_2.jpg

Athina Rafiah_en_Page_1.jpgAthina Rafiah_en_Page_2.jpgAthina Rafiah_en_Page_3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διασωθεντες του *Rafiah* φθανουν στην Χαιφα

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...26tbs%3Disch:1

Rafiah1.jpg

Και εδω http://www.nickmessinger.co.uk/providence.html

Και δυο ακομη στοιχεια που ενδιαφερουν απο τα σχολια του Wertheimer http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html

Πρωτα η επιστροφη των νεκρων στην Χαιφα το 1972




> On November 20, 1972, 26 years later, the bodies of the drowned passengers of the *Rafiah* were brought to burial in the Haifa cemetery.


Και μετα η προσπαθεια να βρεθει το ναυαγιο το 1998




> In 1998, divers explored the wreck of *Rafiah Athinai*. They took photos and filmed the wreck for Amos Carmeli&acute;s film, _Regaim shel Hessed o Gehinom_


Επισης χαρτης της Συρνας και του ναυαγιου απο το http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html

Syrna map.jpg

Οσοι ενδιαφερονται για ιστορια και για το τι απεγιναν οι ναυαγοι πρεπει να διαβασουν αυτο, εστω και αν τα γεγονοτα δεν ειναι 100% σωστα...
Πηγη:  http://www.jpost.com/Home/Article.aspx?id=163541




> After the concentration camps, this wasn't so scary. We fought them by throwing cans. They finally deported us to Cyprus on four ships. In Cyprus there were schools. I was the secretary of the court." Chana and Moshe tied the knot in Cyprus due to her parents' encouragement. "Chana knew English and translated between the Hebrew-speaking officials and the British officers. She had a tough time translating _mikve_ as a 'ritual bath.' Eventually a kosher _mikve_ was built on Cyprus."  A _mikve_ was also built at Atlit for the waves of immigrants going through its gates. It is in the large barrack of the disinfection showers. Another ship which reached Cyprus was the _Rafiah_. In November 1946, it carried 800 Holocaust survivors from Romania. It sought shelter during stormy weather near the rocky Syrna island, close to Greece. While maneuvering its way in the deep-water harbor, the vessel was swept to the rocks and quickly sank. Most of the people survived, but among the eight bodies were children. The British sent a rescue ship, the _HMS Chevron_, which usually hunted illegal immigrant ships. They rescued the survivors, and transported them eastward - to Cyprus. "We felt cheated when this happened. We were supposed to reach Eretz Israel," says Rafi Tadmor of Kibbutz Daliya, who was 12 at the time. He was part of a group of _Aliyat Hanoar_ children - children who chose to immigrate together. "We fought disembarking in Cyprus, but the British used gas bombs so we had to get off there," he continues. "I was in Cyprus for nearly two months. The news of this ship's plight made a scandal around the world, including in Britain. The British were accused of finishing off what Hitler started. At this point they allowed us to go to Eretz Israel." Tadmor now lectures at Atlit to visitors from abroad and in schools about the _ha'apala_.

----------


## Ellinis

Για πολλές δεκαετίες το ναυάγιο του ΑΘΗΝΑ έμεινε στην αφάνεια. Πενήντα χρόνια μετά τη βύθιση του, τη δεκαετία του Ά90, το επισκέφθηκε για πρώτη καταγεγραμμένη φορά μια ομάδα από Ισραηλινούς. Από τότε το ναυάγιο παρέμεινε εκτός των στόχων καταδυτικών αποστολών, έχοντας περιπέσει στη λήθη της ιστορίας. Όλα αυτά μέχρι πρόσφατα…

Πριν λίγο καιρό μια καταδυτική ομάδα διοργάνωσε μια αποστολή στο απομακρυσμένο νησί της Σύρνας με στόχο των εντοπισμό και την εξέταση του ναυαγίου. 
Με την καθοδήγηση του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη, οι δύτες διοργάνωσαν κάθε λεπτομέρεια και στη συνέχεια αναχώρησαν για τη Κω όπου έστησαν τη βάση τους. 
Όταν έφτασαν με τα φουσκωτά στη Σύρνα, ο καιρός ήταν νοτιάς και ο άνεμος είχε ένταση 7 μποφόρ κάτι που έκανε την παραμονή τους στον Κόλπο του Αγίου Ιωάννη κάτι παραπάνω από δύσκολη. Δύο πρώτες απόπειρες εντοπισμού του ναυαγίου δεν στάθηκαν δυνατές και η δύση του ήλιου έθετε την επιτυχία της αποστολής σε κίνδυνο. 
Ωστόσο η ομάδα παρέμεινε όλο το βράδυ στη Σύρνα, με κάποιους να παραμένουν στα φουσκωτά και να μένουν εκτεθειμένοι στα στοιχεία της φύσης, και άλλους να βρίσκουν ένα πρόχειρο κατάλυμα στο σπίτι του άλλοτε μοναδικού κάτοικου της Σύρνας.

Το επόμενο πρωινό ο έλεγχος στις φιάλες έδειξε ότι μπορούσε να γίνει μια και μόνο τελευταία απόπειρα εντοπισμού… 
Ωστόσο αυτή ήταν αρκετή! Το ΑΘΗΝΑ αποκάλυψε όλα όσα παρέμεναν άγνωστα αυτά τα 64 χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από τη βύθιση του… Από την αυτοψία προκύψανε και ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία που υποδεικνύουν την έκταση και τη φύση της μετασκευής που είχε γίνει το 1946, δηλαδή μετά την ανέλκυση του τότε μισοβυθισμένου σκάφους.

Όλα αυτά, καθώς και το πλήρες ιστορικού του σκάφους, θα τα δούμε σύντομα σε ένα υπό έκδοση λεύκωμα το οποίο θα πραγματεύεται τα ιστορικά ναυάγια των Ελληνικών θαλασσών. 

Μέχρι τότε ας θαυμάσουμε την πλώρη του ΑΘΗΝΑ, του πρώτου επιβατηγού ατμόπλοιου που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ελλάδα.

IMG_0048.JPG 
Φώτο : Νίκος Παγώνης

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακρως ενδιαφεροντα τα οσα μας αναφερει ο φιλος Ellinis σχετικα με το ναυαγιο του Αθηνα. 
_Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το υπο εκδοση Λευκωμα θα μας προσφερει την διαφορετικοτητα ενος ταξιδιου στα σωθηκα της θαλασσας... σ'ενα κοσμο σιωπηλο... εκει που θαλασσοδαρμενα σκαρια βρηκαν την αναπαυση χρονια τωρα..._

----------


## τοξοτης

> Να και που στις 27 Ιανουαριου 1914 το *Αθηνά* πηγαινε στην Χιο, Σμυρνη και Μυτιληνη, αλλα οχι μονο! Συνεχιζε στα Δαρδανελλια, την Κωνσταντινουπολη και τον Πυργο και Βαρνα Βουλγαριας! 
> 
> 19140127 Athena.jpg
> 
> Πολυ παραξενο πλοιο ομως μια και προ καιρου εγραφα (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=282) οτι την ιδια εποχη (19 Ιουνιου 1914) εκανε και ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Πως ηταν το πλοιο τοτε; 
> ...


Μιά λίγο πιο μεγάλη που βρήκα 

*ΑΘΗΝΑ*


ΑΘΗΝΑ 1905

Από το <ΚΑΝΑΛΙ>
http://www.tokanali.gr/old_photos/karavia.html

----------


## dgalon

Παιδιά το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας του Κουτούζη δεν είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ.

Χαιρετώ
DG

----------


## dgalon

> Διαβαζοντας μερικα απο αυτα τα αρθρα σε ελληνικες ιστοσελιδες, μενει κανεις καταπληκτος με τα λαθη που λεγονται και με το πως υποτιθεμενοι "ειδικοι" εχουν μπλεξει τοσα πλοια και εχουν κανει μια πραγματικη σαλατα..


Νίκο πριν το 2007 το ΑΘΗΝΑ του Τζων ίσως να το γνώριζαν δυο αρχειοθέτες του Brit. Admiralty στο Λονδίνο και αυτό κατά τύχη αν έπεφταν κατά λαθος επάνω στον φάκελλο RΑFIAH. Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στο θέμα αλλά κάνεις λάθος ως προς τον τρόπο απόκτησης των πληροφοριών οι οποίες, όπως είμαι σίγουρος ότι γνωρίζεις, δεν θα υπήρχαν αν δεν προυπήρχε η έξοχη προεργασία του Fritz Liebreich (το ξέρεις το βιβλίο του) όπου στις πρωτογενείς πηγές αναφέρονται οι κώδικοι των φακέλλων του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου όπου υπάρχει καταχωρημένη όλη η ιστορία του ΑΘΗΝΑ-RAFIAH ειδωμένη και ανεπτυγμένη εκ΄των έσω, τουτέστιν τις βρετανικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες.

Ας το αφήσουμε όμως το θέμα αυτό, που μπορεί να λάβει μεγάλες διαστάσεις, και ας έρθουμε στις αναφορές των Ισαραηλινών της Haapalah σε σχέση με το ΑΘΗΝΑ Σ., το οποίο ως γνωστόν βυθίστηκε από την γερμανική αεροπορία (Luftflotte 4) κοντά στον Ψαθόπυργο τον Απρίλη του 41 και διαλύθηκε μετά τον πόλεμο. Κάνε τον κόπο και δες την ανάλογη καταχώρηση του Roger (Roger Haworth = Miramar Ship Index) στο Miramar, στο λήμμα ATHINA S., και θα δεις ότι λάθη γίνονται παντού. 

Φιλικά
DG

----------


## Ellinis

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Δημήτρη. Ασφαλώς η ταυτοποίηση του RAFIAH με το ΑΘΗΝΑ του Τζών δεν ήταν μια εύκολη υπόθεση. Όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ κανείς δεν είχε ασχοληθεί ουσιαστικά με την ιστορία του πλοίου μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια.
Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις όμως οτι το πλοίο στην ιστοσελίδα του Κουτουζή δεν είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ;
Το λέω γιατί το σίγουρο είναι οτι "φοράει" τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας "του Τζών".

----------


## dgalon

Γεια σου Ellinis,

τα κατασκευαστικά του χαρακτηριστικά.
Είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ. Εκτός αυτού γνωρίζω την φωτογραφία η οποία προέρχεται από μια έκθεση που έγινε πριν χρόνια στον Πόρο.

Χαιρετώ
DG

ATHINA.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........
> Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στο θέμα αλλά κάνεις λάθος ως προς τον τρόπο απόκτησης των πληροφοριών οι οποίες, όπως είμαι σίγουρος ότι γνωρίζεις, δεν θα υπήρχαν αν δεν προυπήρχε η έξοχη προεργασία του Fritz Liebreich (το ξέρεις το βιβλίο του) όπου στις πρωτογενείς πηγές αναφέρονται οι κώδικοι των φακέλλων του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου όπου υπάρχει καταχωρημένη όλη η ιστορία του ΑΘΗΝΑ-RAFIAH ειδωμένη και ανεπτυγμένη εκ΄των έσω, τουτέστιν τις βρετανικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες.
> ..........


Ο Δημητρης αναφερεται στο βιβλιο Britain's naval and political reaction to the illegal immigration of Jews to Palestine, 1945-1948 (Rutledge, New York, 2005) του Fritz Liebreich μερικα κεφαλαια του οποιου μπορειτε να διαβασετε εδω  
http://books.google.com/books?id=Lsg...page&q&f=false

----------


## dgalon

@ Ellinis

¶ρη σε χαιρετώ,

  επειδή τίθεται θέμα πρωτοβάθμιων κανόνων δεοντολογίας και με αφορμή την παρακάτω έγγραφη καταχώρηση σου θα ήθελα να θέσω υπ΄ όψιν σου τα εξής, αν και τα περισσότερα τα γνωρίζεις.




> Για πολλές δεκαετίες το ναυάγιο του ΑΘΗΝΑ έμεινε στην αφάνεια. Πενήντα χρόνια μετά τη βύθιση του, τη δεκαετία του Ά90, το επισκέφθηκε για πρώτη καταγεγραμμένη φορά μια ομάδα από Ισραηλινούς. Από τότε το ναυάγιο παρέμεινε εκτός των στόχων καταδυτικών αποστολών, έχοντας περιπέσει στη λήθη της ιστορίας. Όλα αυτά μέχρι πρόσφατα…


 1. Σε ένα θέμα το οποίο ξεκίνησε σαν κουίζ στις 5 Ιουνίου του 2005 από τον χρήστη ΝΗΡΕΑ στο φόρουμ ΣΙΠΦΡΕΝΤΣ (βλ. ΑΘΗΝΑ-RAFIAH), προστέθηκε από εμένα για πρώτη φορά στις 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 (μήνυμα #19) η πληροφορία ότι το ναυάγιο του RAFIAH ήταν στην ουσία η „ΑΘΗΝΑ του Τζων“. Από εκεί και πέρα ξεκίνησε ένας αγώνας τεκμηριωμένης πιστοποίησης του πλοίου, στον οποίο ενίοτε συμμετείχες και εσύ. Εδώ θέλω να αναφέρω επίσης ότι τυχών διαφορές, κόντρες και ανταγωνισμοί ανάμεσα στο εδώ foro nautilia και στο  forum ΣΙΠΦΡΕΝΤΣ, δεν με αφορούν ούτε με απασχολούν σαν χρήστη. 

  2. Διαπίστωσα ότι για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο ο χάρτης του ασυρματιστή του πλοίου ΑΘΗΝΑ-RAFIAH, A. Lichowski, ο οποίος παρατίθεται στο ποστ #11 αυτού του θέματος και σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα του Nicholas Peppas προέρχεται από την ιστοσελίδα http://wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS...204e48559.html (η οποία δεν υπάρχει πλέον) είναι ο χάρτης που παρέθεσα εγώ στην ιστοσελίδα των ΣΙΠΦΡΕΝΤΣ, στο προαναφερόμενο θέμα. Είναι 100% ο χάρτης που σκάναρα εγώ και ξέρω για τι μιλάω.

  3. Όπως ίσως διαπίστωσες η παραγγελία του φακέλου ADM1/20776, από τα U.K. National Archives, με το ανάλογο κόστος, σε συνδυασμό με την βαθιά έρευνα που έκανα στην ιστορία του ναυαγίου καθώς και την βαθιά έρευνα που πραγματοποίησε ο φίλος ΝΗΡΕΑΣ, οδήγησε στην τεκμηριωμένη πλέον πιστοποίηση σε σχέση με την ταυτότητα του ναυαγίου του οποίου η ιστορία επιβεβαιώνεται και από τον τελευταίο του καπετάνιο, τον Βασίλη Εξαρχόπουλο.  

  4. Από το 2007 και μετά ξεκίνησα τις προσπάθειες έκδοσης καταδυτικής άδειας στην Σύρνα η οποία έπρεπε να εγκριθεί το 2008 από δυο υπηρεσίες την Εφορεία Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων, καθώς και από την ΕΧΑΕΘ (Επιτροπή Χορήγησης Αδειών Ερευνών Θαλάσσης). Η πρώτη υπάγεται στο ΥΠΠΟΤ και η δεύτερη στο ΥΠΕΞ. Από το 2008 και μετά μπήκε μια ακόμα υπηρεσία στην μέση η Εφορεία Νεοτέρων Μνημείων η οποία υπάγεται στο ΥΠΠΟΤ. Ο λόγος καθυστέρησης, στην περίπτωση αυτή, μιας καταδυτικής άδειας, είναι ο νόμος ΥΠΠΟ/ΓΔΑΠΚ/ΑΡΧ/Α1/Φ43/46563/3228/20-8-2003 ο οποίος έχει να κάνει με το θέμα „Ενάλιος αρχαιολογικός χώρος νησίδος Σύρνας Αστυπάλαιας“. Η καταδυτική άδεια λοιπόν πρέπει να εγκριθεί αφενός από το Συμβούλιο Νεοτέρων Μνημείων, για το θέμα του ΑΘΗΝΑ, αφετέρου από το Κεντρικό Αρχαιολογικό Συμβούλιο, για το θέμα των αρχαίων ναυαγίων στην περιοχή. 

  5. Γνωρίζω, και ξέρω για τι μιλάω, ότι από το 2007 που ασχολούμαι με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όχι μόνο δεν χορηγήθηκε καμία καταδυτική άδεια για την περιοχή αυτή αλλά ούτε και κατατέθηκε άλλη καταδυτική αίτηση. Θα μου πεις ότι αφενός δεν είμαι υπεύθυνος για την αστυνόμευση του χώρου, και θα έχεις δίκιο, αφετέρου ότι τα ναυάγια των ελληνικών θαλασσών δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν ιδιώτη, και πάλι θα έχεις δίκιο. Το αν κάποιος παρανομεί ή δεν παρανομεί είναι ένα θέμα που δεν εντάσσεται στις δικές μου αρμοδιότητες αλλά στις αρμοδιότητες του νόμου και των εκτελεστικών του οργάνων. Αυτό όμως που σίγουρα εντάσσεται στις δικές μου αρμοδιότητες είναι η προστασία της έρευνας που έχει πραγματοποιηθεί όχι μόνο από εμένα αλλά και από τον συνοδοιπόρο ΝΗΡΕΑ. Όπως πιθανώς γνωρίζεις η έρευνα, και δη η ιστορική, ακόμα και αν αυτή είναι πρωτόλεια, υπόκειται στην θεματική των „πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων“ σύμφωνα με την νομική διάλεκτο.   

  Νομίζω ότι όλα όσα ανέφερα είναι κατανοητά και τεκμηριωμένα με τις ανάλογες αναφορές.
  Επειδή λοιπόν γνωρίζω ότι την ιστορική και ναυτιλιακή επιμέλεια του συγκεκριμένου θέματος, στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο, την έχεις αναλάβει εσύ θα σε παρακαλούσα να αναφέρεις τουλάχιστον τα ονόματα, το δικό μου και του ΝΗΡΕΑ, σαν πρωτεργατών της ιστορικής έρευνας μια και δεν γνωρίζω τα αποτελέσματα των υποβρύχιων ερευνών και της γενικότερης έρευνας πεδίου που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Σύρνα κατά την διάρκεια των καταδύσεων. Διότι ως γνωστόν τα „τω Καίσαρα τω Καίσαρι και τα του Θεού τω Θεώ“.

  Σε ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση και την υπομονή που είχες να διαβάσεις μέχρι εδώ το κείμενο μου.

  Φιλικά
  DG

----------


## Ellinis

Δημήτρη, νομίζω οτι παρεξήγησες το σχόλιο μου 



> _Από τότε το ναυάγιο παρέμεινε εκτός των στόχων καταδυτικών αποστολών, έχοντας περιπέσει στη λήθη της ιστορίας. Όλα αυτά μέχρι πρόσφατα…_


Αυτό που εννοούσα ήταν οτι το ναυάγιο (ως χώρο) δεν το είχε επισκεφθεί κάποια καταδυτική αποστολή ως πρόσφατα. Δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να υποβαθμίσω την πολύ καλή δουλειά που έγινε και από εσένα πριν 2-3 χρόνια, εξάλλου η έρευνα -και ειδικά η αφιλοκερδής- είναι κάτι που πρέπει όλοι να τιμούμε. 
Ως προς το υπό ολοκλήρωση βιβλίο, να διευκρινήσω οτι δεν έχω αναλάβει ειδικά την έρευνα για το ΑΘΗΝΑ αλλά για όλα τα πλοία που θα συμπεριλαμβάνονται. Αυτό δεν το λέω για να "προβληθώ" αλλά γιατί έτσι όπως το θέτεις φαίνεται σαν να ανέλαβα μόνο το ΑΘΗΝΑ βασιζόμενος σε όσα είχαν γραφτεί προ τριετίας. Ίσως τώρα να παραξήγησα με τη σειρά μου το σχόλιο σου...
'Οπως θα δεις όταν με το καλό κυκλοφορήσει το βιβλίο, η έρευνα συνεχίστηκε και προκύψανε νέα στοιχεία. που δεν έχουν ακόμη αποκαλυφθεί, όπως και διορθώσεις σε κάποια από αυτά που οι τρείς μας γράψαμε τότε.
Τελος, δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σε (υποθαλάσσια :grin :Smile:  χωράφια που δεν γνωρίζω, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω τα όσα αναφέρεις περί αδειών κλπ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Γεια σου Ellinis,
> 
> τα κατασκευαστικά του χαρακτηριστικά.
> Είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ. Εκτός αυτού γνωρίζω την φωτογραφία η οποία προέρχεται από μια έκθεση που έγινε πριν χρόνια στον Πόρο.
> 
> Χαιρετώ
> DG


Δημήτρη, και όμως το πλοίο φαίνεται οτι είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ. Η επιγραφή στην πρύμνη του δεν αφήνει και πολλά περιθώρια για κάτι διαφορετικό.

athina1.jpg

----------


## dgalon

Γεια σου ¶ρη και ευχαριστώ.

Όταν γράφει στην πρύμνη ΑΘΗΝΑ και φοράει τα "χρώματα του ΤΖΩΝ" στην τσιμινιέρα μάλλον δεν είναι άλλο από την "ΑΘΗΝΑ του ΤΖΩΝ".

Πάντως εμένα εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται πιο μεγάλο από την "ΑΘΗΝΑ του ΤΖΩΝ" αλλά βέβαια μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος ;-)

Έχεις μήπως συγκρίνει το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας με την ΑΘΗΝΑ του Διαμαντή;

ΑΘΗΝΑ (1941 PENTSTEMON, 1946 GALAXIDI, 1951 ROSA VLASSIS, 1960 ATHINA), *940 ΚΟΧ*, 62,6 ολκ.μηκ., 10,2 πλατ., κατασκευασμένο στο Darmouth του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου το 1941.

Δυστυχώς το βιβλίο του Brown για τις τσιμινιέρες που έχω είναι παλιό και δεν έχει τα χρώματα του Διαμαντή. 

Χαιρετώ
DG

----------


## Ellinis

Δημήτρη, το ΑΘΗΝΑ του Διαμαντή πρέπει να ήταν πολύ διαφορετικό καθώς ήταν ένα φορτηγό πλοίο που είχε προκύψει από μετασκευή κορβέτας τύπου Flower. Σίγουρα δεν θα είχε τέτοιο "παλιομοδίτικο" φουγάρο που συνηθιζόταν σε πλοίο ναυπηγημένα πριν το 1930. 
Ο Διαμαντής είχε και το ακτοπλοϊκό ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ που τα σινιάλα του φαίνονται σε φωτογραφίες στο θέμα του, και ήταν διαφορετικά.

Υπήρχαν άλλα προπολεμικά ακτοπλοϊκά με παρεμφερή ονόματα (ΑΘΗΝΑΙ, ΑΘΗΝΑ Σ.), αλλά δεν είχαν περάσει ποτέ από την εταιρία "του Τζών" και είχαν διαφορετικά σουλούπια.

----------


## dgalon

Γεια σου ¶ρη,

το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και το ΑΘΗΝΑ Σ. είναι γνωστά πλοία (παλιά κότερα) και σίγουρα είναι αδύνατο να τα μπερδέψει κανείς, εκτός αυτού υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες των πλοίων αυτών σε αμερικανικά αρχεία και στο γαλλικό αρχείο Perchoc.

Το ΑΘΗΝΑ του Διαμαντή μου ήταν γνωστό ότι ήταν βρετανική κορβέτα αλλά δεν γνώριζα πως έδειχνε μετά τις μετατροπές της. Πάντως το κύριο επιχείρημα είναι πράγματι τα σινιάλα του Διαμαντή. Οπότε δια του αφαιρετικού τρόπου καταλήξαμε να δούμε επιτέλους την "ΑΘΗΝΑ του Τζων".

Μια και φτάσαμε λοιπόν ως εδώ, συγχαρητήρια, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου στείλεις την συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία ολόκληρου του πλοίου, σε υψηλή ανάλυση, μια και την έχεις στο αρχείο σου για προσωπική μου χρήση. Γνωρίζεις ότι εδώ και χρόνια έψαχνα μια φωτογραφία του ΑΘΗΝΑ. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ΄ των προτέρων για την σίγουρη προθυμία σου να βοηθήσεις και για την γενναιοδωρία σου. Για τον σκοπό αυτό σου στέλνω με π.μ. την προσωπική ηλεκτρονική μου διεύθυνση.

Ευχαριστώ
DG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για την απωλεια του *Αθηνα* απο αγνωστη εφημεριδα της 11ης Δεκεμβριου 1946.

19461211 Athena.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στα πλαίσια της έρευνας για το βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό. Κατάδυση στην ιστορία τους" βρέθηκε στο αρχείο του Ε.Λ.Ι.Α. και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που μας δείχνει τον ακτοπλοϊκό στόλο να αποδίδει τιμές στον καταπλέοντα στο Σαρωνικό πολεμικό στόλο, κατά το τέλος του Α’ Βαλκανικού Πολέμου. Αν και δεν αναφέρεται στην περιγραφή της, το πλοίο στο πρώτο πλάνο είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ. 

3-Athina.JPG

Με την ευκαιρία να δούμε και δυο αναφορές στο πλοίο που μας δείχνουν οτι το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το 1920 προς τα Δωδεκάνησα και τη Μικρά Ασία χρησίμευε ως ανταπόκριση για εκατοντάδες μετανάστες που φτάνοντας στον Πειραιά επιβιβάζονταν στο υπερωκεάνειο ΠΑΤΡΙΣ για να τους μεταφέρει στην Αμερική.  
athina 6-20.jpg athina 9-20.jpg

----------


## dgalon

> ... το πλοίο στο πρώτο πλάνο είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ.


Είσαι ωραίος!

Καλή συνέχεια
DG

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγο καιρό προέκυψε  και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που παρά την παραπλανητική λεζάντα πιστεύω  οτι αφορά το ΑΘΗΝΑ του "Τζών". Δεν είναι μόνο το όνομα "ΑΘΗΝΑ" στη λέμβο αλλά  και η εγκύτητα του φουγάρου στο ξύλινο κομοδέσιο, καθώς και η ύπαρξη  τεσσάρων καπονιών (όπως είχε το ΑΘΗΝΑ) που με οδηγούν σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα.

athina or athinai.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Πριν λίγο καιρό προέκυψε  και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που παρά την παραπλανητική λεζάντα πιστεύω  οτι αφορά το ΑΘΗΝΑ του "Τζών". Δεν είναι μόνο το όνομα "ΑΘΗΝΑ" στη λέμβο αλλά  και η εγκύτητα του φουγάρου στο ξύλινο κομοδέσιο, καθώς και η ύπαρξη  τεσσάρων καπονιών (όπως είχε το ΑΘΗΝΑ) που με οδηγούν σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα.
> 
> athina or athinai.jpg


..και με τις αναπαυτικές ξύλινες σεζλόνγκ με το καραβόπανο!στο μόνο πλοίο που είχα προλάβει να δω και θυμάμαι να υπάρχουν ήταν στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΛΛΗ ,απλωμένες εν αφθονία στο κατάστρωμα γέφυρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ..και με τις αναπαυτικές ξύλινες σεζλόνγκ με το καραβόπανο!στο μόνο πλοίο που είχα προλάβει να δω και θυμάμαι να υπάρχουν ήταν στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΛΛΗ ,απλωμένες εν αφθονία στο κατάστρωμα γέφυρας.


 Oι οποιες φαίνονται στην ταινία "Το πιό λαμπρό μπουζούκι".
Υπήρχαν κ σε πολλά από τα τελευταία υπό ελληνική σημαία κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------

